# My Son's 6th Birthday:-)



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not having a party this year (thanks to my wonderful NOT husband) so we made a big deal this morning. Got him out of bed early Then went to the park to meet his new friend that will be in class...he had a great day. Here's just a few photos.


----------

